# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  Thread

## abizaki

یه مرجع فارسی یا توضیح فارسی درباره Thread و انواع اون مثل Worker, background, main میخواستم (من کامپیوتر نخوندم. لطفا ساده تر بیان بفرمایین)

----------


## fakhravari

تالار C#‎ برو جانم

----------


## abizaki

این سوال ارتباط با زبان خاصی نداره. این سوال برا من از جاوا ایجاد شد. تو برنامه نویسی اندروید

----------

